# Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX-Pro gluckert



## GlaeschenMaggi (27. Februar 2019)

Guten Tag,

seit einigen Monaten habe ich auf meiner GTX 1080ti Mini von Zotac einen Eiswolf Wasserkühler verbaut. Leider hat dieser nun angefangen zu gluckern, was relativ nervig ist, da der Rest meines PCs so leise ist, dass dieses Gluckern wirklich stark heraus sticht. Deshalb wollte ich hier im Forum mal die Frage stellen, wie ich denn diese AIO Wasserkühlung am besten entlüfte, zumal ich eigentlich keine darauf Lust habe den ganzen Kühler wieder auseinander zu bauen und wieder dann wieder zusammen zu bauen. 

Im Nachhinein hätte ich eigentlich damals auch einen 360er Radiator kaufen sollen, da der 240er doch ein wenig knapp dimensioniert ist für die 1080ti, aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache... 

Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden, wenn hier irgendjemand wüsste, wie man einen Eiswolf am besten entlüftet bekommt.

MfG Maggi


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2019)

Hast du am Radiator eine Öffnung am Radiator? Die 120ee Modelle haben eine. Was auch hilft wenn du das Gehäuse mal in alle Richtungen hin und her bewegst.


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (27. Februar 2019)

Also ich meine, dass der Radiator keine Öffnung besitzt. Habe das Gehäuse ein paar mal hin und her bewegt, nun ist das Glucken weg. Allerdings wird dies wohl nach einiger Zeit wieder auftauchen, wenn sich die Luft wieder einmal oben im Radiator sammelt, nehme ich an?


----------

